# Unterschiede zwischen SATA und IDE Laufwerk?



## STSLeon (18. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

mein DVD-Brenner gibt so langsam den Geist auf und da ich keine Lust mehr habe noch mehr Rohlinge zu verschwenden, kommt definitiv ein neuer Brenner. Jetzt hab ich aber die Frage ob es einen Unterschied zwischen SATA-Laufwerken und IDE-Laufwerken gibt. Beim Preis gibt es nämlich keine.


----------



## CentaX (18. Mai 2008)

Den Anschluss ;P
Ne, wenn du genug SATA Anschlüsse am Mainboard hast, würd ich klar zu nem SATA Brenner greifen.
Die Kabel sind flexibler/kleiner und einfacher zu verstecken, außerdem ist das schneller (was ja bei nem Brenner nicht wirklich nen Unterschied machen sollte  )


----------



## Player007 (18. Mai 2008)

Es gibt schon Mainboards, auf denen kein IDE Port mehr vorhanden ist, in solchen Fällen, lohnt es sich auf SATA umzusteigen, da es in der Zukunft nur noch SATA geben wird.

Gruß


----------



## Fabian (19. Mai 2008)

gibt es schon Sata2 brenner??
Weil zwischen sata1 und ide ide wäre dann sogut wie kein unterschied
Ich würde aber sata nehmen,kompakteres kabel,mehr auswahl


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2008)

Also keinen nennenswerten Unterschied, da die Übertragungsrate ohnehin von der Geschwindigkeit des Laufwerks gebremst wird.SATA-Ports habe ich genug frei.


----------



## Player007 (19. Mai 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> gibt es schon Sata2 brenner??
> Weil zwischen sata1 und ide ide wäre dann sogut wie kein unterschied
> Ich würde aber sata nehmen,kompakteres kabel,mehr auswahl



Man braucht bei den Laufwerken kein Sata2, da die Geschwindigkeit von Sata-150 schon locker ausreicht.
Die Laufwerke haben ja auch keinen schnellen Datendurchsatz, wie HDDs zum Beispiel.

Gruß


----------



## Fabian (25. Mai 2008)

aso ja dann


----------

